# South London Bookgroup welcomes you 2010



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's to another year of wine, cheese and reading.  

Anyway our first book for the new decade is Tamara Drew by Posy Simmonds.  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamara-Drew...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262804742&sr=1-1


We need to decide upon a date for January.  Any preferences?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a cartoon 

What's next in the list, Captain America or Donald Duck?


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a graphic novel! and based on Far From The Madding Crowd....

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/the_tls/article2869893.ece

She also wrote Gemma Bovery, which is based on Madame Bovary.

To call it a cartoon is a joke!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it long?  I haven't finished the last book.


----------



## Lakina (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought gemma bovary was quite funny.


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is it long?  I haven't finished the last book.



You can read it in an evening, Bee 

Yeah Gemma Bovery is hilarious too!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

You don't have a copy I could borrow do you?  One library doesn't have it and the other is out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are the books we read in 2009...

Jan - The Long Goodbye - Raymond Chandler
Feb - The life and times of the thunderbolt kid - Bill Bryson
Mar - Geek Love - Katherine Dunn
Apr/May - Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
Jun - Matter - Ian M. Banks
Jul/Aug - Wetlands - Charlotte Roche
Sep - Lolita - Vladimir Nabakov
Oct - Alan Clark Diaries In Power 1983-1992 - Alan Clark
Nov - Uncommon Arrangements - Katie Roiphe
Dec - Tamara Drewe - Posy Simmonds


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You don't have a copy I could borrow do you?  One library doesn't have it and the other is out.



Alas no, Orang's got my copy. Maybe he could give it to you when he's read it? 

ORANG! 

And if you get time before BG, perhaps I could  have it when you've finished it, I need to refresh myself as it was a few months back I read it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

just seen on the other thread that eme's got a copy she's finished too... I'll ask her then you can reread yours (once you get it back). I know you said it only takes an evening, but this is me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

i can get it to whoever needs it tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

ooh, do you deliver? 

I might take you up on that then drop it round han's next week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> That's a cartoon
> 
> What's next in the list, Captain America or Donald Duck?



tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, do you deliver?
> 
> I might take you up on that then drop it round han's next week.



i'm a gentlemen of leisure for the rest of january so i'm easy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

On holiday I hope. I'm just being lazy... I'll be either cycling or bussing near enough past yours tomorrow after work if you're around?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> On holiday I hope. I'm just being lazy... I'll be either cycling or bussing near enough past yours tomorrow after work if you're around?



yes, i finally got some leave.
i may be out - i shall be in the herne hill/dulwich area in the early evening though, so i could drop it off
but if eme has finished with hers, maybe i should drop it round han's instead?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't PMed eme yet, but I'm easy either way. I'm in tomorrow night, if you are passing though.

Let han decide - I'm indecisive!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Here are the books we read in 2009...
> 
> Jan - The Long Goodbye - Raymond Chandler
> Feb - The life and times of the thunderbolt kid - Bill Bryson
> ...



Hmmm, I remember reading one of those, and I'm sure I attended more book groups than that!


----------



## Spark (Jan 7, 2010)

Could I also borrow one of the copies that is doing the rounds please. Any time before we meet is fine though.


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I haven't PMed eme yet, but I'm easy either way. I'm in tomorrow night, if you are passing though.
> 
> Let han decide - I'm indecisive!



What am I deciding? Who OA drops the book off to?! 

I'll have it last, I did read it a couple of months ago, so obviously it's better if people who haven't read it have it first.


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm happy to host next by the way, but I don't think I can make any Wednesdays or Thursdays this month, unless stuff is cancelled last minute.

Would a Tuesday be ok?


----------



## citydreams (Jan 7, 2010)

Spark said:


> Could I also borrow one of the copies that is doing the rounds please. Any time before we meet is fine though.



I've got a copy here.. Maybe catch you over the weekend..?


----------



## Spark (Jan 7, 2010)

han said:


> Would a Tuesday be ok?



Unfortunately I can't do tuesdays, but can miss this month if that's best for everyone else.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 8, 2010)

Tuesday 26th would work for me - I can't do Wednesday/Thursday this month either due to shifts, but can sit this month out if need be as well.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 8, 2010)

hi all, i'd like to come to the book group meeting. i am flexible with dates.  southwark libraries have only 2 copies of the book, both of which have been loaned. will check if it's available in book shops.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2010)

Spark said:


> Unfortunately I can't do tuesdays, but can miss this month if that's best for everyone else.



How about a Monday?


----------



## Spark (Jan 9, 2010)

Mondays are good.  On tuesdays I would probably be able to come along late - but not get there until 9.30 at the earliest (depending on where it is)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2010)

i still have han's book - who wants it?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i still have han's book - who wants it?



May I have it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2010)

little_legs said:


> May I have it?



it was for either bee or han - sorry, but i don't know you from adam


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 9, 2010)

han said she'd have it last, so me please  I've got a couple of bus journey's next week, so should finish it by next weekend.


----------



## zora (Jan 14, 2010)

Mondays are bad. (As in: the only day of the week that I've got something on in the evenings.)

But as a one off, of course, I'd also be okay about sitting one out if that works best this month - or coming later (would probably be around 9.30, too.) .

Am looking forward to curling up on the sofa with The Book this weekend.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm thinking - I'm the one who can't make Thursdays or Wednesdays, so it's probably best if I bale out this month and you have it on a day that suits everyone


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 15, 2010)

Aw, everyone is so polite and considerate (no, have it on the day when _I'm _not there). I love bookgroup!


----------



## Spark (Jan 15, 2010)

I think ms t isn't able to do weds or thurs this month either. How about doing a Tuesday and I'll come along late?


----------



## zora (Jan 16, 2010)

But it's your book, han (that I'm currently reading curled up on the sofa as promised, and enjoying immensely - I just don't have quite enough chocolate and cake in the house, time to dispatch gergl on a shop run me thinks) _and_ you offered to host, so it would be unfortunate if you weren't able to make it!

How about Mon or Tue week? You pick what day is best for you, han, and Spark or I join you later for the vote and to polish off any leftover cheeses.

Speaking of cheeses, they sell Vacherin at Beamish and McGlue on Norwood Road, a six minute bus ride on the 322 from poet's corner.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 17, 2010)

zora said:


> Speaking of cheeses, they sell Vacherin at Beamish and McGlue on Norwood Road, a six minute bus ride on the 322 from poet's corner.



Do you mean Norwood High Street, zora?


----------



## zora (Jan 17, 2010)

'tis Norwood Road, I believe. (It becomes Norwood High Street further on).


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2010)

OK, well if that's ok with everyone, how about Monday 25th round mine?


----------



## citydreams (Jan 18, 2010)

No can do, but loved the book!  Does anyone has a copy of "Far from the maddening crowd"? I'm quite curious to see how it ties together.

Can someone choose David Nicholls "One Day" for next month's book please, as it's absolutely, delightfully, wonderful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 18, 2010)

zora said:


> Speaking of cheeses, they sell Vacherin at Beamish and McGlue on Norwood Road, a six minute bus ride on the 322 from poet's corner.


oooh, that's only a short cycle. I might have to pop up there this weekend and finally taste this infamous cheese


----------



## Spark (Jan 18, 2010)

han said:


> OK, well if that's ok with everyone, how about Monday 25th round mine?


I'm afraid I can't make the 25th now. May be able to pop along at the end of yhe evening, but unlikely.


----------



## Spark (Jan 18, 2010)

Ignore my previous post - I can make 25th.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 19, 2010)

*Bookgroup Outing to Central London?*

So, the uber-bookgroup, The Book Club Boutique, are having a get together as only they know how with books, booze and boogie-woogie..  It's going to be amazing, as it always is.  Anyone already going, or fancy coming along?  



> THE BOOK CLUB BOUTIQUE
> THE NEW WINTER/SPRING SERIES COMMENCES
> On January 30th we launch the winter/spring season of The Book Club Boutique at Blacks Members Bar, with a series of Saturday salons in the heart of Soho. An all-dayer! Offering books, booze and boogie-woogie on all 3-floors of this beautiful private bar on Dean Street. With roaring open fires, candle-light, a delicious menu and fine wines, giving the BCB a stylish lounge setting and an elite louche feel. We’ve created three parties to suit your mood, this means you can come for lunch and play all day or pop in anytime! (like the Colony, sigh!)
> 
> ...


----------



## citydreams (Jan 20, 2010)

*burns books*


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2010)

han said:


> OK, well if that's ok with everyone, how about Monday 25th round mine?




That's good for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2010)

i need to give this book to someone before i go to leeds on friday!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i need to give this book to someone before i go to leeds on friday!



Me please!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Me please!


you about tomorrow?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 20, 2010)

citydreams said:


> *burns books*



I might be up for it, I've never heard of it but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you about tomorrow?



Not until about 7pm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Not until about 7pm.


i can pop it round after then - just let us know when's convenient


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i can pop it round after then - just let us know when's convenient



Anytime between 7 and about 9.30 would be great.  I have to get up at stupid o'clock on Friday so will be going to be earlyish.


----------



## Spark (Jan 20, 2010)

I still haven't got around to borrowing a copy - are there any others free I could borrow over the weekend?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2010)

I've finished with mine, when do you want to pick it up?


----------



## Spark (Jan 20, 2010)

would tomorrow evening be ok?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I will probably be working late though, I should be home at nineish


----------



## Spark (Jan 20, 2010)

That may be a bit late for me - would sometime over the weekend be better?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Anytime between 7 and about 9.30 would be great.  I have to get up at stupid o'clock on Friday so will be going to be earlyish.



i'll pop round just after 7 then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've finished with mine, when do you want to pick it up?





Spark said:


> That may be a bit late for me - would sometime over the weekend be better?


sleaterkinney, if it's not too cheeky, could I pick your copy up tonight? Then I'll drop it round to Spark on Saturday? (you're quite central Brixton aren't you Spark?)


----------



## Spark (Jan 21, 2010)

I am, I should be around on Saturday.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> sleaterkinney, if it's not too cheeky, could I pick your copy up tonight? Then I'll drop it round to Spark on Saturday? (you're quite central Brixton aren't you Spark?)



That's fine, it doesn't take long to read, lots of pictures!


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2010)

Ms T - if you manage to finish it this weekend, could I have the book on Monday? I'll coem and pick it up.

X


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll PM everyone on Monday with my address. Near Telegraph pub, basically.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's fine, it doesn't take long to read, lots of pictures!


I'll make it my Friday night, Sat morning mission 

Can you PM me your house number, can't remember which one is yours. Also Spark... do you want to PM me your number, so I can text you when I'm in Brixton - got to pop and run a few errands on Saturday


----------



## han (Jan 22, 2010)

PMs sent. Let me know if you want one and didn't get one!


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2010)

han said:


> I'll PM everyone on Monday with my address. Near Telegraph pub, basically.


Will the football be on? In HD?


----------



## han (Jan 22, 2010)

editor said:


> Will the football be on? In HD?



Actually, it could be  , cos the kitchen's more practical for bookgroup!

Jan'll probably be hiding by the telly, you'd be welcome to join her


----------



## Ms T (Jan 22, 2010)

han said:


> Ms T - if you manage to finish it this weekend, could I have the book on Monday? I'll coem and pick it up.
> 
> X



Course.  Are you work shy on Monday, because I am too.


----------



## han (Jan 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Course.  Are you work shy on Monday, because I am too.



yay! and yay!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed the book, and hendo was curious and ended up reading it too!


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2010)

The first completely teetotal bookgroup evah.

Wonders will never cease!  And, yet, we still ended up  having a really long conversation about brewing. 

The next month's book is - Madame Bovary by Flaubert.

This basically followed on from a conversation about 'Tamara Drewe' being based loosely on 'Far From The Madding Crowd', and Posy Simmond's other book 'Gemma Bovary' being based on Madame Bovary........

Should be a page turner!

Thanx to all who came, that was lots of fun, well done us for not getting pissed for a change!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2010)

no one will finish it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2010)

i didn't realise it was based on FFTMC. i love that book!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> no one will finish it



Have you read it?  It's a fab book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2010)

yes, it is brilliant. no one will finish it though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

han said:


> The next month's book is - Madame Bovary by Flaubert.



Wanted to read this for some time, so I guess February will be time for us to join book group again. 

Not sure where I'm going to get it delivered to though...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, it is brilliant. no one will finish it though.



How long is it compared to the 860 pages or so of Anna Karenina?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Not sure where I'm going to get it delivered to though...


Go to the library


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2010)

it's not that long, about 500 pages. it's more to do with the style. don't let me put you off it as it's an amazing book and needs to be read


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Go to the library



someone can borrow mine


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Go to the library



Finding my library card in storage (along with most of my other stuff!) is a far greater undertaking than finding an address to send it to.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2010)

Borrow OU's copy


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Finding my library card in storage (along with most of my other stuff!) is a far greater undertaking than finding an address to send it to.



You can send it here if you want.  I think you have left your glasses here anyway so will need to pick them up.  

I have a copy but it's in French so I don't think anyone will be interested.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not that long, about 500 pages. it's more to do with the style. don't let me put you off it as it's an amazing book and needs to be read



Not nearly as long as that - about 350.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2010)

i suppose it depends on your book! it says 521 pages on amazon


----------



## eme (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't read FFTMC so didn't get the ref, but enjoyed her super detailed drawings / observations of all the characters... middle class writers, moody teenagers and peer pressure esp. 

The typesetting really annoyed me, but that's just me... 

Thanks H&J for hosting (and the lend of Gemma Bovary; I'll deffo finish that, even if Madame B proves a long one)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i suppose it depends on your book! it says 521 pages on amazon



Wordsworth Classics is 304 pages.  Penguin Classics is 384.  Are you looking at the large print edition?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2010)

i just googled it!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

Interestingly, the Penguin classics edition is designed by Manolo Blahnik.  Maybe he's a fan?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2010)

madame bovary would have bought his shoes


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> madame bovary would have bought his shoes



Or aspired to.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

Ms T said:


> You can send it here if you want.  I think you have left your glasses here anyway so will need to pick them up.
> 
> I have a copy but it's in French so I don't think anyone will be interested.



Ta, that would be really helpful! Not sure about my glasses though, given I've only got one pair and I'm wearing them now (or I wouldn't be able to see)  Will have a look in case they're Crispy's. 

I'll buy it because obviously two of us need to read it and wouldn't want to hog it all month, so someone else is free to borrow OU's copy.


----------



## zora (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh that's so cool.

I loved Tamara Drew, and read Gemma Bovery straight after and it DID make me want to reread Madame Bovary (I read it when I was 17 and I think missed much of the finer points and emotional landscape - ennui anyone?). 

Also read bits of Literary Life and ever since all our customers and my colleagues look like Posy Simmonds characters to me.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Ta, that would be really helpful! Not sure about my glasses though, given I've only got one pair and I'm wearing them now (or I wouldn't be able to see)  Will have a look in case they're Crispy's.
> 
> I'll buy it because obviously two of us need to read it and wouldn't want to hog it all month, so someone else is free to borrow OU's copy.



Well they're definitely not ours!  Green case with silver-framed glasses and clip on sunglasses.


----------



## eme (Jan 27, 2010)

zora said:


> (I read it when I was 17 and I think missed much of the finer points and emotional landscape - ennui anyone?).



17 was all about ennui 

My Penguin Classics copy of Mme B doesn't seem to be designed by Blahnik, but it does only have 327 pgs stats fans


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2010)

zora said:


> I loved Tamara Drew, and read Gemma Bovery straight after and it DID make me want to reread Madame Bovary (I read it when I was 17 and I think missed much of the finer points and emotional landscape - ennui anyone?).
> 
> Also read bits of Literary Life and ever since all our customers and my colleagues look like Posy Simmonds characters to me.





They're fab books aren't they! Very true to life


----------



## innit (Jan 29, 2010)

I know I haven't been to book group for about 4 years  but I really fancied reading Tamara Drew - I couldn't make it to the meeting but eme kindly lent it to me anyway and I really enjoyed it.  The characters were great (I esp liked Glen and Casey) and I will read FFTMC to "meet" their counterparts.

I will try to re-read Madame Bovary - I seem to remember it being an uphill struggle for me but that was about 10 years ago so will probably have a completely different experience this time.

I just read the Little Stranger by Sarah Waters - in one sitting - it was fab.  I love her writing and remembered that I originally read her books after reading The Moonstone for bookgroup and hearing comparisons between SW and Wilkie Collins.


----------



## zora (Jan 29, 2010)

Can I bagsy hosting next time? Or rather, in our flat. The hosts might be AS and Crispy, if they're staying here while gergl and I are off housesitting somewhere else. It's not often that you get a chance to come to bookgroup in your own flat hosted by somebody else! (If they are getting a flat before then, I'd be happy to take over, of course.)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 3, 2010)

zora said:


> Can I bagsy hosting next time? Or rather, in our flat. The hosts might be AS and Crispy, if they're staying here while gergl and I are off housesitting somewhere else. It's not often that you get a chance to come to bookgroup in your own flat hosted by somebody else! (If they are getting a flat before then, I'd be happy to take over, of course.)



Ha ha, didn't want to suggest it until you did officially given it was your place! I'm really quite up for this; after being guests of everyone for a month so far, it will be really nice to host ourselves (well, kinda )

Just ordering the book now*.  Well, at least unemployment has the benefit of lots of disposable time, and I should hopefully get it finished before the meet.

*it's going to Crispy's work so noone else needs to expect it coming through the door


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2010)

Dear oh dear.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2010)

next month's book is bomber by len deighton


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 3, 2010)

when have i got to have read this by?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2010)

okay - I'm back in.. Bomber's a real page turner.  Get the BBC audiobook aswell if you want to. Happy to lend.  Geunine interviews and soundclips interwoven with the narrative.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2010)

2 - 3 weeks I guess, I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> 2 - 3 weeks I guess, I'm enjoying it so far.



bomber by len deighton?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> bomber by len deighton?



I'm re-reading it. This review says it all:



> Subtitled ""Events relating to the last flight of an R.A.F. bomber over Germany on the night of June 31st, 1943"" this is a 747 rerun over World War II terrain, a documentary which approaches dispassionate, literal, and reaching the inevitable terminus with an authoritative tone of voice--""Close master fuel-cock for starboard outer."" The R.A.F. sends its bombers to gut the heavily industrialized town of Krefeld. Prominent, although unmemorable, participants include Sam Lambert, a British pilot; August Bach, a widower who mans a radar station and has just fallen in love with the nursegirl caring for his child (the latter two will be casualties); and a Junker pilot, yon Lowenherz. whose aide steals and circulates a document exposing the activities at Dachau. Prominent scenes, more memorable, include bombers ablaze and falling; civilians trapped in a crumbling cellar or a hospital; and the aftermath ""sorting out the bodies."" . . . A massive exposure--but then there's Deighton's energetic style to keep you at attention all through the long night of horror


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2010)

Its actually a good book.. okay it'd be difficult to turn it into a costume drama, but that's not everything..


----------



## Spark (Feb 8, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Ha ha, didn't want to suggest it until you did officially given it was your place! I'm really quite up for this; after being guests of everyone for a month so far, it will be really nice to host ourselves (well, kinda )



any suggestions for a date yet?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 8, 2010)

Is there a reason why people aren't meeting on Thursday anymore? Thursday 18th would be good from my end.


----------



## Spark (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm away next week. The folloeing Thursday (25th) would be ok?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2010)

Fine with me spark unless I get an interview for the Friday morning afterwards. 

Likewise all of that week is pretty good for me apart from Tuesday night.


----------



## han (Feb 12, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Is there a reason why people aren't meeting on Thursday anymore? Thursday 18th would be good from my end.



We are still meeting on Thursdays (or any other days), it's just that I changed the last one cos I was hosting it and I can't make Thursdays now. 

I'm still reading the book though


----------



## eme (Feb 15, 2010)

Spark said:


> I'm away next week. The folloeing Thursday (25th) would be ok?



same for me... Zora, if you're hosting - can you do the 25th?


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 16, 2010)

Blimey, are you lot still going?  I'm glad to see it.  I've defected to another book group who also meet on a Thursday, sorry to say.  Just thought I'd drop in.  

Heather


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure I can make the 25th - 24th better for me but am happy to sit this one out if necessary.


----------



## zora (Feb 18, 2010)

It'll be AS and Crispy hosting in my flat, but of course I'd like to come - can do both 24th and 25th.


----------



## han (Feb 19, 2010)

Lysistrata said:


> Blimey, are you lot still going?  I'm glad to see it.  I've defected to another book group who also meet on a Thursday, sorry to say.  Just thought I'd drop in.
> 
> Heather



Hi Heather! Long time no see! X


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 19, 2010)

I've given up on it - too boring.


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've given up on it - too boring.



Me too - I read about 1/4 of it but I just couldn't bear the endless descriptions of the countryside.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 21, 2010)

OK, lets say Wednesday 24th Feb.


----------



## Spark (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't do Wednesday - not finished the book though (although I am enjoying it)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 22, 2010)

Bugger, sorry spark, was trying to get a day when everyone could make it and thought Wed might be better. 

I think this close to the day it might have to stay being Wed unless quite a few others can't make it. As zora has said, we're actually housesitting for her whilst she housesits elsewhere, so I can be PMed for addresses as well as her.


----------



## Spark (Feb 23, 2010)

That's ok.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Can I have the address, I've been there before but forgot where it is.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2010)

I will probably be there but not until after 8pm.


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2010)

Bum. Can't make it tonight. But can't make Thursdays either from now on, boohoo.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh dear. There is next book choice controversy...


----------



## Spark (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm, intrigued


----------



## eme (Feb 25, 2010)

Still reading Madame B and really enjoying it  Apols I couldn't come along last night; got classes on Weds night.

What were people's thoughts on the Bovary book?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Oh dear. There is next book choice controversy...



spill the beans!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, I think what was chosen was "The Yellow Wallpaper" by Charlotte Perkins Gilman, which is a short story and a bit of a change to form. The idea was that a short story might lead to a more focused discussion, or at least everyone reading it before book group. 

However, it was decided after two draws and opinion was quite divided between that and the other choice. Eventually it was picked through scrunched up paper being held in hands. There was some discussion about whether any of the other choices would lead to more consensus, and one wasn't found. 

On the other hand the next date has been decided well in advance; THURSDAY 25TH MARCH.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

What were the other choices?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2010)

i've read that. it's great. one should read it alongside the bell jar and wide sargasso sea. well i did at uni anyhow.
i'll be in leeds for the meeting though. have fun!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 25, 2010)

Soldier tailor tinker spy was the other favourite choice. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil probably would have got in had we been counting second choices. Others were A Confederacy of Dunces, Lady Chatterly's Lover, Man's Search for Meaning and Opening Up.


----------



## eme (Feb 25, 2010)

Yellow Wallpaper* is a great story (although would've been into Midnight in the Garden of Good & Evil too)...

*As well as the books Orang mentions, Victorian Chaise-longue is a good one to go with it too...


----------



## Mainframeguy (Mar 12, 2010)

aha - glad to see the Brixton book group lives on even if it seems I have missed the March one - wonder what April will hold....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2010)

Mainframeguy said:


> aha - glad to see the Brixton book group lives on even if it seems I have missed the March one - wonder what April will hold....





> On the other hand the next date has been decided well in advance; THURSDAY 25TH MARCH.





Take note...


----------



## zora (Mar 21, 2010)

Where are we meeting, btw?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2010)

zora said:


> Where are we meeting, btw?



Don't know. We'd be happy to host another month, but we'd rather be totally settled in (and have a tidy flat to show off!) before we do so. 

Book arrived today.  Normally this would be accompanied by a mild sense of panic about how it all can be read in time, but not a problem with this month's choice!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 23, 2010)

I can host this month.    As I literally got back from holiday yesterday, does anyone have a copy of this month's choice I can borrow?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 24, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I can host this month.    As I literally got back from holiday yesterday, does anyone have a copy of this month's choice I can borrow?



I was planning on reading it tomorrow  but given it's just a short story, I could photocopy it and post it through your door later today.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I was planning on reading it tomorrow  but given it's just a short story, I could photocopy it and post it through your door later today.



That would be fab.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 24, 2010)

Popped it round about an hour ago.  The guy in the photocopy shop said I looked important (just come back from an interview) and asked if I was an author!


----------



## zora (Mar 24, 2010)

Look forward to tomorrow. Just finished the story/novel - it took me about 3 days because every sentence is so very weighty and laden, in the best possible way!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Sparrow - just read it and found it very interesting indeed.  Looking forward to this one now. 

So who's coming?  I need to go shopping as there's nothing to eat in this house (by my standards)!


----------



## Spark (Mar 25, 2010)

I shall - probably be there around 8


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Spark said:


> I shall - probably be there around 8



  Going shopping now....


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Crispy won't be joining us tonight but I'll be there; looks like it's going to be a solely female group, which is perhaps fitting given the subject matter.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Crispy won't be joining us tonight but I'll be there; looks like it's going to be a solely female group, which is perhaps fitting given the subject matter.



Is sk not coming?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2010)

He didn't seem too keen on the idea when I last saw him! But he may have changed his mind.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> He didn't seem too keen on the idea when I last saw him! But he may have changed his mind.



He never misses bookgroup!  And I am about to bake a savoury cake which is not to be missed (if you're listening, sk).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> He didn't seem too keen on the idea when I last saw him! But he may have changed his mind.



I haven't read the book, nothing wrong with it on it's own but the same subject matter four months in a row was a bit too much. Plus I have a bit of a hectic day tomorrow so can't really. 

Not even for cake.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2010)

Ouch.  A bit hungover today after last night's red wine and copious snacks fest.  

We had a good discussion about the "book", for once.  

Next month's (rather intellectual) choice is The Trial by Franz Kafka.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 26, 2010)

And I think the next book group is booked for THURSDAY 22nd APRIL, just to give everyone advance warning.


----------



## eme (Apr 9, 2010)

*About Madame B...*



sleaterkinney said:


> I've given up on it - too boring.





han said:


> Me too - I read about 1/4 of it but I just couldn't bear the endless descriptions of the countryside.



Flaubert got you where he wanted then 

_(excerpt from a diary, written by The Brothers Goncourt, 1861)_

'Flaubert said to us today: "The story, the plot of a novel is of no interest to me. When I write a novel I aim at rendering a colour, a shade. [...] In _Madame Bovary_, all I wanted to do was to render a grey colour, the mouldy colour of a wood-louse's existence"'


----------



## han (Apr 9, 2010)

eme said:


> Flaubert got you where he wanted then
> 
> _(excerpt from a diary, written by The Brothers Goncourt, 1861)_
> 
> 'Flaubert said to us today: "The story, the plot of a novel is of no interest to me. When I write a novel I aim at rendering a colour, a shade. [...] In _Madame Bovary_, all I wanted to do was to render a grey colour, the mouldy colour of a wood-louse's existence"'



good point Em -  he obviously wanted us to feel as bored to tears as  Madame Bovary so we would sympathise with her naughtiness!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 19, 2010)

Book group is this week. 

Crispy and I's place is now all unpacked, so we'd be happy to host the meeting on Thursday.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 19, 2010)

I've gone and double-booked myself for this thursday , just as well as I'm wading through the book.


----------



## zora (Apr 20, 2010)

For anyone struggling for time - I think you can get a reasonable feel for the book and what Kafka's all about by just reading a couple of chapters. Also, there's a parabel towards the end of the book, in the chapter "In the Cathedral" which encapsulates the idea of the book and which is often read and interpreted on its own. It's known as "Before the Law" (the link has got the full text of the short story) - and apparently the film version of _The Trial_ with/by Orson Welles opens with that scene, watchable on youtube (for the really hard pressed for time ).

Can anyone make it this Thursday, apart from the hosts and me?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't, I'm afraid.  Something has come up which I have to attend.  Apologies.


----------



## Spark (Apr 20, 2010)

I can make it then.


----------



## Spark (Apr 21, 2010)

so are we still on for thursday?  what time?  and can I have an address please? (I have cheese purchased already)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent. Looking forward to cheese.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, next month's book has been chosen. One of the attendees was inspired by a choice last month, which this time got voted in. So the next book group choice is...

*Flashman*: 1839-1842. the First Anglo-Afghan War; by George MacDonald Fraser. 

In re: to the next meet, there is a choice of WEDNESDAY 19TH MAY or THURSDAY 27TH MAY. If it's held on the 19th it will be a zora and sparra birthday special, as our birthdays are either side of the date. Shall we make the final decision in about a week?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2010)

Who was the attendee?  

I completely forgot about this tonight, have read 1 chapter of the book as well


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2010)

ooh, i was thinking about checking him about. my dad loves the flashman novels.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Who was the attendee?



My worst half.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> ooh, i was thinking about checking him about. my dad loves the flashman novels.


Does that mean you're going to come then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2010)

if i get a chance to read the book. got wolf hall, shutter island, book of dave, some jg ballard stories and some books about writing on the go already.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> if i get a chance to read the book. got wolf hall, shutter island, book of dave, some jg ballard stories and some books about writing on the go already.



Crispy said you will rip through a Flashman book. 

Also of course finishing the book is not mandatory. I don't think any of us finished the book for tonight (aside from zora who read it in her more youthful years).


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My worst half.


 you've been to ours before haven't you... there is the whole series on the shelf 



Agent Sparrow said:


> Also of course finishing the book is not mandatory. I don't think any of us finished the book for tonight (aside from zora who read it in her more youthful years).


I've got a couple of long train journeys this weekend so going to try and make a dent and get my bookgroup mojo back a bit


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> (aside from zora who read it in her more youthful years).






We've got all the Flashman books at home as well.

As for dates, I can do the 19th but not the 27th.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2010)

either date's good for me, but prefer the 19th


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 23, 2010)

If it is on the 19th then we will have to have cake. 

I can't bake it however as we don't have an oven. ,  &  @ untruthful agencies


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If it is on the 19th then we will have to have cake.
> 
> I can't bake it however as we don't have an oven. ,  &  @ untruthful agencies



I can do cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I can do cake.


Me too


----------



## Mainframeguy (Apr 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Me too


me three - and having just this weekend finished my move and hopefully finding a teensy bit more free time I can possibly even make it to a book group again sometime soon (OK, so I missed this one, I think).

It's been quite a while, and it's quite ironic since I am more involved with things Brixton these days after getting work at Comm-Tech, but I'd still like to pick up again with the U75 book group.... And bring cake.....


----------



## zora (Apr 25, 2010)

Ohhhh! Looking forward to this already! 3 birthday cakes!!! AS and I had better sort out the savoury side of things then - expect plenty of Brussels pate and Boursin!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 25, 2010)

Bee gave me heads up on what your reading.
I have already read it so I may pop along but will have to sort it out nearer the time.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like it might be the 19th then. It would be a shame to miss out on all that cake.  I know another of our urban book group fold might have trouble making it that day, but they said they might pop along later in the evening.


----------



## Mainframeguy (May 15, 2010)

looking marginal for me - and no way am I going to read the book since I have yet to locate a copy either due to sheer sloth, else due to absolute full-on business with stuff like Comm-Tech at the Village (we are there again though a different spot in Granville Arcade today).

Wondering if there is a way I can send the cake if i do not make it myself - any offers of cake couriers?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 17, 2010)

I would offer but I see you live up a hill. 

So, is this still going ahead this Wednesday, and who fancies hosting it?


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2010)

I can do tomorrow, but not until around 8pm.  Probably better for me not to host, as I can't guarantee exactly what time I'll be home.


----------



## Spark (May 18, 2010)

I can make it but can't offer to host I'm afraid as my flat is plunged into an advanced stage of chaos.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2010)

I can host 

I have read a full chapter and a half of the book


----------



## zora (May 18, 2010)

Oh yes please, Bee, that would be amazing. 

Looks like we've got a date then (well, and a place); it all looked a bit uncertain earlier on today.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Mainframeguy (May 19, 2010)

sorry to say I cannot make it (yet again) Comm-Tech is having a mad week and I didn't sort child care


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

I haven't finished the book, so I'm concentrating on what to bake?  

Can't decide between orange and poppy seed cake, chocolate brownies or a jaffa loaf (think giant jaffa cake - kind of)


----------



## Ms T (May 19, 2010)

I am making a chocolate cake.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2010)

I'll go for the jaffa one then - I have oranges to use up


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 20, 2010)

After another neck and neck voting round, and some robust debate about the rules , the next book group choice is White Tiger by Aravind Adiga. 

Next meeting has been firmly pencilled in for TUESDAY 22ND JUNE. 

There is also a high probability that the next meeting will be accompanied by either photos of a miniature white tiger (kind of), or an actual one. 

Btw, cake review from last night: they were absolutely delicious!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 20, 2010)

That big wodge of cake I ate late on made me so hyper I couldn't get to sleep until about two in the morning.


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> That big wodge of cake I ate late on made me so hyper I couldn't get to sleep until about two in the morning.



Nothing to do with the booze then?


----------



## han (Jun 3, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Next meeting has been firmly pencilled in for TUESDAY 22ND JUNE.



Oooh I might be able to make this one! 

Especially if there's an actual miniature white tiger.


----------



## eme (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be away; I'll have to take a book and think bookgroupish thoughts


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah... forgot to post these up before, something other than cheese and wine at bookgroup:


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Ah... forgot to post these up before, something other than cheese and wine at bookgroup:



Yay!  It's the giant krispy creme.  

I can't make book group, btw, as it's Spanish class night.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 8, 2010)

I've read part of White Tiger, thanks to the kindness of sparrow and would like to come please xx


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jun 9, 2010)

*Enjoying the book - jealous of the cake!*

Pleased to say I am thoroughly enjoying this book at the moment - and what delicious pictures of cake - and absolute triumph by the looks of it.  I shall have to see what I can produce for the next one  am booking it for the 22nd so hope it does not change - do we know the venue yet?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Spark offered, but we'll only have had our kittens with us for a couple of weeks at that point, so if she doesn't mind I'd like to host this one so I don't have to leave them alone for too long.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

kittens! WHEN'S THE NEXT MEETING?


----------



## Spark (Jun 9, 2010)

I think a kitten-centric venue sounds a great idea (so long as they don't get scared by the presence of lots of drunk people eating cheese).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> kittens! WHEN'S THE NEXT MEETING?


It's been quoted less than 10 posts ago!



Spark said:


> I think a kitten-centric venue sounds a great idea (so long as they don't get scared by the presence of lots of drunk people eating cheese).



Well, they won't be _entirely_ new by then and there are other rooms they can run off to. Worst comes to the worst we can just relocate them to another room for the more raucous hours towards the end.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 10, 2010)

kittens schmittens


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 10, 2010)

We have _LOTS_ of antihistamines too.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 11, 2010)

Btw, I've also thought up a fun game for this book group. Will have a think about how it might work...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 14, 2010)

I was talking to zora and sleaterkinney last night about having another Book Club BBQ.  Looking at my scarily packed diary, it may have to be in August.  How do people feel about Weds 18th?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2010)

18 August is good for me at the mo.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jun 16, 2010)

*finished*

I finished the book at the weekend and I think I enjoyed it - the interesting thing was the librarian at my other reading group asked me if it had depressed me and I had to say "not yet" and even now I have finished I'd say no, but I can understand why she found it depressing.

Looking forward to the TWENTY SECOND (caps for orang) and wondering what cake to take.... Is the venue definite kittens notwithstanding? When there was mention of "our own white tiger" many posts back I had thought this meant a baby was expected - now all has become clear on that front anyway.

I think we should be told more about this game too...

As for the possible barbecue date - well I am on holiday then but it's not clear yet if I shall be away from London, so I would be a maybe for that date,


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2010)

So, book group set for tomorrow. Assume we're hosting.

So who needs our address PMed to them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2010)

Me please


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2010)

PM sent  (edit and ditto for OU)

Oh and Mainframeguy, yes kittens certain, though if we're too noisy they might run away to different rooms!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2010)

me please!


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jun 22, 2010)

me please - I've made a fruit cake too - orange and apricot


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2010)

I have Spanish until 8 but might pop in later (to see the kittens!).  Could I have the address please.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, due to technology fail that was my address on the boards for a split second. 

On the PM case


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have Spanish until 8 but might pop in later (to see the kittens!).  Could I have the address please.


I have panniers for you... shall I bring them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

I finished the book!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I finished the book!



Wahey!  Is that a first?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I have panniers for you... shall I bring them?



Best not - I'll pick them up from your pad another time as I'm not 100% sure that I'm going to make it.  The cats are an incentive though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

This year? Yes 

I was quite good last year.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Best not - I'll pick them up from your pad another time as I'm not 100% sure that I'm going to make it.  The cats are an incentive though.


okie dokes.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2010)

I finished it too  (also 1st time this year )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2010)

What sort of time tonight?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

can't make this now - sorry!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2010)

The next book is Vermillion Sands by J G Ballard, after a tie breaker


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, is this the short story collection? i've probably read them as i've just read his collected short stories.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2010)

Date is Thursday 22nd July


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2010)

And the kittens were a little shy but were cute when they contributed to the discussions


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes it's short stories. I've got a tenner here that says many of them are about decadent rich people living insome sort of dystopia.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2010)

i think that's rather a reductionist view of jg ballard's work as a whole, but this particular collection is certainly about decadent rich people living in an alternative reality. whether it's dystopian or not is a matter for discussion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2010)

looking at the list of stories, some of them were published after 1963, so i need to cherry pick those from the second volume of complete short stories. looking forward to discussing them!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2010)

tis all about bored westerners on the edge of the decaying liveable world looking for something creative to do, or at least ways to make art so as to leach off all the rich people around - lots of sound sculptures and other unusual media. the best story involves houses whose shape respond to mood.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2010)

Orang Utan; said:
			
		

> i think that's rather a reductionist view of jg ballard's work



I know, i was making a funny  looking forward to this one


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

Cheers again for hosting, and the kitty cuteness 

OU, Vermillion Sands has only got 9 stories in it, but they're all in the short stories collection 


+ ‘The Cloud-Sculptors of Coral D’ (1967)
+ ‘Prima Belladonna’ (1956)
+ ‘The Screen Game’ (1963)
+ ‘The Singing Statues’ (1962)
+ ‘Cry Hope, Cry Fury!’ (1967)
+ ‘Venus Smiles’ (1957; rewritten 1967)
+ ‘Say Goodbye to the Wind’ (1970)
+ ‘Studio 5, The Stars’ (1961)
+ ‘The Thousand Dreams of Stellavista’ (1962)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, i know. i've only read the first volume of the complete short stories and that goes up to 1963, so i only need to read the ones in vermilion sands that are in the second volume, post 1963.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 23, 2010)

sorry, missed this post.





Orang Utan said:


> looking at the list of stories, some of them were published after 1963, so i need to cherry pick those from the second volume of complete short stories. looking forward to discussing them!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll be on holiday on the 22nd, I'm afraid.  Sorry I didn't make it last night but didn't get back from Spanish class until gone 9 and was tired and hungry!  I'll have to make a separate date for kitten love.   

Can we fix a date for the Book Club BBQ - 18th August is good for me and I can host.


----------



## Spark (Jun 26, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers again for hosting, and the kitty cuteness
> 
> OU, Vermillion Sands has only got 9 stories in it, but they're all in the short stories collection
> 
> ...



Assuming that not everyone will read the whole book is it worth deciding on a a few to definitely read and discuss?


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jun 27, 2010)

well - assuming I can get the entire volume or equivalent on e-reader (and with those dates should be no problem) then I shall definitely plan to read the lot - and as and when I manage that I might vote for a few as the most worthy of discussion, until then I am ill equipped to chose any.

I am very glad to report that my nomination last week was hopelessly flawed though - doomed from the outset I had been told the wrong Kazou Ishiguro title - "The Pianist" (which I could not remember!) - leading me to nominate "Remains of the Day" when the book I meant to nominate was "The Unconsoled" (which is ABOUT a pianist!).  No prizes for guessing what my next nomination is going to be!

Although come to think of it there is a Murakami book I just finished which would be very worthy alongside this one.... Have to think on that....


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jun 27, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Can we fix a date for the Book Club BBQ - 18th August is good for me and I can host.


This date COULD work for me - I am on holiday and nothing booked away as yet, but that will be in the lap of the Gods.  I think Ms T would make a splendid host(ess) and it's a great venue so I second this.... even if it ends up I can't make it I should very much like to (and can we have some postings nearer the time about what to bring?  I can remember a cake surplus once, long ago!).


----------



## Spark (Jul 17, 2010)

Are we still planning on this thursday (22nd)? I'm happy to host, hopefully it'll be nice enough to sit out in the garden.


----------



## Spark (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 21, 2010)

I saw zora at the country show and she said she was going, but she doesn't often log on here... might be worth a PM nudge.

I've got some work to do in the evenings this week, so might not make it, will see how I get on.


----------



## Spark (Jul 21, 2010)

Should we reschedule maybe?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry, we admit we haven't read the book at all  We've kept tomorrow free, but if it were to be rescheduled it would give us more of a chance to be less crap...  But then would also love to meet up tomorrow if it happens


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 21, 2010)

I can go, the book is a bit of an acquired taste I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2010)

i'm in leeds this week, so no can do.


----------



## Spark (Jul 21, 2010)

I've read a couple of the stories - will probably have time to read a lot more this weekend though.  I can do both tomorrow and I think most days next week and happy to host any day.


----------



## zora (Jul 22, 2010)

Reading fail here as well...but free for wine and cheese...shall we just go ahead as planned with this appointed day anyway? We can always read a story to debate from the collection tomorrow evening. (God, we ARE getting more and more disgraceful in traditional bookgroup terms aren't we) If we postpone for too long none of us will have a chance to read the new book choice in time for August bookgroup bbq.


----------



## Spark (Jul 22, 2010)

That's fine with me - anyone who doesn't have my address pm me.  7.30ish onwards ok?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to do this, but I'm kinda working a 12 day fortnight and this morning I feel it would be best to give book group a miss tonight, in order to preserve energy etc. Plus I have a stinky hangover and can't imagine myself wanting to leave the sofa once I get in after work today


----------



## Spark (Jul 22, 2010)

It looks like we're a bit low on numbers. Shall we postpone to next week?


----------



## zora (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, I'm assuming that it's postponed until next week? Thur 29th? If there's an impromptu bookgroup at your house tonight, Spark, can you let me know, please?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 22, 2010)

Spark said:


> It looks like we're a bit low on numbers. Shall we postpone to next week?


 
Sorry for late reply (don't usually got on urban at work), yeah that would be best for us, as book group is always fun


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jul 27, 2010)

*aha*

I'm pleasantly surprised to discover postponement because I actually AM reading them, though I find I can only take three or four before I have to switch to another book as antidote to the "space opera", especially considering it seems a pretty shitty place, this Vermillion Sands.  Only thing is - I downloaded to an E-reader so am ploughing through his _complete_ short stories and have no idea which ones I am reading are from Vermillion Sands, though I have read two so far which mention Vermillion Sands so maybe ALL the stories which are in this volume are set there?  Can anyone reading the correct volume confirm that? (/me goes to google to try be independent, aha my suspicion confirmed).

Anyway, fingers crossed for this Thursday, I think you'll enjoy it more with a better showing Sparks and I'll aim to be there - any cake preferences for yourself?  Or would you prefer wine - I'm not on the dole anymore so don't have to watch the cash as much (and in fact the way I make cake wine _could even be cheaper!)_


----------



## Spark (Jul 28, 2010)

ok, so 7.30 this thursday at mine.  Anyone who needs my address pm me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't make it this week either, but Ms T asked me to plug the bookgroup BBQ - 18 August


----------



## zora (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm good for tomorrow - am going to yoga earlier in the evening, so will be at Spark's by about 8pm. 

And yes, I do need a reminder of the address - i know the street...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 28, 2010)

ooo zora, am I meant to be doing yoga too tomorrow? If you know, like 

Might have to email yoga woman to check.


----------



## Spark (Jul 28, 2010)

pm's sent to those who have requested.  If anyone else needs the address just pm me, I'll make sure I check and respond asap


----------



## zora (Jul 28, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> ooo zora, am I meant to be doing yoga too tomorrow? If you know, like
> 
> Might have to email yoga woman to check.



Yes, I think so! - Was just about to text you to see if you were coming.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 29, 2010)

Won't be making book group btw tonight. All have fun!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2010)

If anybody would like to eschew book group tonight and come to the theatre with me instead (Rattigan play at the National), please let me know.


----------



## Spark (Jul 29, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Won't be making book group btw tonight. All have fun!


 
Are you sure we can't persuade you?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2010)

it's always this way in summer


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jul 29, 2010)

summer time and the hangovers painful... so count me out too


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 29, 2010)

I was really up for it till last night, when we had several unexpected guests, and several bottles of wine. Whilst it was very lively, the outcome was that none of the chores got done, and I really need a quiet night! Going to yoga now is proving difficult enough  so apologies for our lameness, but not most sparkling company anyway 

edit: sorry that was reply to spark. Damn new board format and iPhones


----------



## Spark (Jul 30, 2010)

There was a small an select gathering with additional musical entertainment put on by some of my neighbours.

The next book is another book of short stories - "Delta of Venus" by Anais Nin.  Rather than read all of them we selected the following for everyone to try and read:

- The Hungarian Adventurer
- Elena 
- The Basque and Bijou
- Mallorca

they weren't picked for any particular reason other than thy varied in length - some very short and some longer - and we liked the names of the stories.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2010)

ooh, I might actually have that


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

Is book group this week? 

I've read about 5 pages


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2010)

It's the BBQ on wednesday at Ms T's


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2010)

That's what I thought, but it has been less that 3 weeks since the last one.

I will try and read a bit more tonight, but not massively enjoying it - maybe I'll try another story.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 16, 2010)

It's definitely happening then - wasn't sure.  Will give some thought to the menu then.  PM me if you need my address.


----------



## Spark (Aug 17, 2010)

any requests for things to bring?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 17, 2010)

BBQ things I guess, or salad, or nibbles.  The usual.  No cheese though - I have lots of cheese.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2010)

i can't make this as i'm working. have fun!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a maybe at the moment, would be rude not to pop round for a bit, but have lots of things to do after work tomorrow.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'm a maybe at the moment, would be rude not to pop round for a bit, but have lots of things to do after work tomorrow.


 
You've got to come, Biddles.  I will make cake, especially for you.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no idea who is coming, apart from zora and Spark and maybe Biddly, but I am in a real cooking mood at the moment.  So there will be ribs with bourbon barbecue sauce, lamb burgers, coleslaw, tsatsiki, cheese from France and possibly cake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2010)

we're coming


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 18, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I have no idea who is coming, apart from zora and Spark and maybe Biddly, but I am in a real cooking mood at the moment.  So there will be ribs with bourbon barbecue sauce, lamb burgers, coleslaw, tsatsiki, cheese from France and possibly cake.


That is making me dribble, but I don't think I'm going to make it hon  I've got loads of food to cook up tonight so it's not wasted, as well as shopping for the weekend, and sorting some holiday bits. Have a good un all 

Don't think I'll be around for September book group either, so would be silly for me to vote on a book I probably won't read


----------



## Spark (Aug 18, 2010)

I should still make it but will be a bit late as having to work late.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2010)

Just got back from mini-hols now so may pop over later


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, we're planning on coming! But Crispy is only just leaving work and I need to recover a bit so we'll probably be over a little later.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing you all.  Everything is ready, apart from I haven't lit the BBQ yet.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 18, 2010)

What would you like us to bring?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What would you like us to bring?


 
Booze?  And anything else you fancy - no cheese though!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2010)

A select but enjoyable gathering last night - just the four or us and a mountain of food.  Luckily SK manned up and ate three lamb burgers by himself so not that many leftovers.  

Anyway, next month's book will be Potrait of the Artist as a Young Girl by Grayson Perry.  We also decided to break with tradition, and will meet on a Friday night - 17th September - at sleaterkinney's gaff.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2010)

We'll be missing that one, but have a good time 
Christ, BG on a friday? carnage


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2010)

Crispy said:


> We'll be missing that one, but have a good time
> Christ, BG on a friday? carnage


 
As zora pointed out, we're too old for hard-core partying on a Friday night these days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2010)

i was home by 9, shoulda come and 'helped' you with the food


----------



## Spark (Aug 19, 2010)

You should, we didn't start eating until around then anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2010)

dang!


----------



## zora (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you, Ms T, for hosting and for the amazing spread.

I had a whale of a time in tip-top company, replacing my usual Sainsbury's basics white wine spritzer with some actual wine (I think I must have been quite drunk, I've got a slight hungover feeling of shame creeping up the back of my neck ) and eating all that delicious food. The barbequed meats were tasty, but the coffee and cake were divine. Recipe please! 

The two and 1/2 stories of Delta of Venus I read were pretty interesting, too!   

I *heart* bookgroup.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Aug 22, 2010)

Weirdly I was reminded of this when I saw a "Flashman" audio book at the service station on my grand tour of the family yesterday - didn't buy it though, not AT ALL sure I could stomach it in audio book format, though the curiosity factor was high... Quite likely overridden by the likely reaction of the other (female) passengers in the car!  Anyone think this book has a total "gender bias" and/or is sexist?

Oh and BTW I thought the BBQ was at some point pencilled in for next Wednesday?  Anyway, remains to be seen if I can make it - depends if I survive a tandem touring break in the New Forest! [EDIT] :blush: OOPS!  Only just read the last post because it was "over the page" so cancel that, sounds like I missed the BBQ, but wish all well who were there! [/EDIT]


----------



## Ms T (Sep 12, 2010)

I have just received the book, but have also messed up by arranging something for Friday, forgetting it was book club.    However, I'm not working on Thursday now - any chance I could be cheeky and ask for it to be rescheduled for then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 13, 2010)

I think I've got something on thurs, will check


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 13, 2010)

No, that is next thursday so I can do this one, what do other people think?


----------



## zora (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm glad I haven't sent out the special text alert I'd been idly planning to tell everyone who's been to a bookgroup meeting once and whose phone number I've got about this Friday's bookgroup extravaganza...

I can make both Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 14, 2010)

zora said:


> I'm glad I haven't sent out the special text alert I'd been idly planning to tell everyone who's been to a bookgroup meeting once and whose phone number I've got about this Friday's bookgroup extravaganza...
> 
> I can make both Thursday or Friday.


 

So that's three of us who were at the last Book Group.  Spark?


----------



## Spark (Sep 14, 2010)

I can do Thursday too.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 14, 2010)

Shall we move this to Thursday then?  Sorry for being such a twat.    On the positive side, I am off all day and can make nice things to eat.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 15, 2010)

well, if you want to volunteer, I was wondering how I would follow on from that great barbeque last time . If you haven't my address pm me.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 15, 2010)

I will make lasagne and bring it round.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I will make lasagne and bring it round.


 
Damn it, why do I have to be flying to/in the USA that night! 

Have fun guys. We'll endeavour to make the next one.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Sep 16, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Anyway, next month's book will be Potrait of the Artist as a Young Girl by Grayson Perry.  We also decided to break with tradition, and will meet on a Friday night - 17th September - at sleaterkinney's gaff.


 Argh!  An interesting choice of book and I could have made the Friday (just),.... But the Thursday no can do... I am reading the thread right aren't I?  It was going to be Friday but has changed to Thursday with the hope of a wonderful lasagne for the select few?  Ggggrrr I'm cross to miss this one.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2010)

Mainframeguy said:


> Argh!  An interesting choice of book and I could have made the Friday (just),.... But the Thursday no can do... I am reading the thread right aren't I?  It was going to be Friday but has changed to Thursday with the hope of a wonderful lasagne for the select few?  Ggggrrr I'm cross to miss this one.


It's tonight. 



> If you haven't my address pm me


^ ^


----------



## Mainframeguy (Sep 17, 2010)

and the next book is?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to sk for a hosting a convivial evening of fine wines, cheeses (mmm, truffle cheese) and other good things.

The next book is Beyond Black by Hilary Mantell, and we'll meet on Thursday October 21st to discuss, at a venue TBA.


----------



## eme (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoping to come back along to BG and as I met one of your kind at Offline, I found out what the book was  It's good! Have put the 21st in my diary...


----------



## Spark (Oct 16, 2010)

Still ok for this thursday?  Can anyone host?  I'm afraid I'm unlikely to be able to this time.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm, need to get back into the swing of things. Haven't read the book but might be best to just turn up to get back into the habit, depending on where it is as I'd be coming from yoga. Which probably means I couldn't host either (and Crispy has other plans that night).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2010)

i'm gonna be unemployed in a couple of weeks, so will also be eager to get into the swing of things and do more reading.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone up for hosting this Thursday?  I would but our house is in some disarray at the moment as we are having work done....


----------



## eme (Oct 18, 2010)

I can host this thurs... And have actually (almost) finished the book...


----------



## zora (Oct 18, 2010)

eme said:


> I can host this thurs... And have actually (almost) finished the book...



Yay for you being back at bookgroup and yay for you hosting (though I could have offered otherwise).

Have read a large chunk of the book, and I have to say, it kicks arse. Really really enjoying it.


----------



## Spark (Oct 21, 2010)

Can I have the address please,
see you all later


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2010)

Can you text me your flat number please, eme?  Thx.


----------



## Spark (Oct 21, 2010)

Going to be a bit late - 8ish


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2010)

i have the dreaded lurgie and feel rotten. no fun for me tonight. maybe next time!


----------



## Mainframeguy (Oct 22, 2010)

I await with bated breath news of the next one - hope this went well and hosting was cool... The blurb made this sound an interesting but potentially morbid or depressing book... Anyway 'tis gone now - what next though?


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2010)

There was a fair mob of book groupers around the house tonight!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2010)

Great book group last night - thanks for hosting eme.

Our next book will actually be two books - Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell, combined with Ernest Hemingway's For Whom the Bell Tolls.  We have decided to give everyone extra time to read the books, so the next meeting is on the 2 December.

The bookgroup highlight of the year, the Christmas Bookgroup, will be more of a social occasion, and will take place at Ms T towers on *WEDNESDAY 15th DECEMBER*.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Great book group last night - thanks for hosting eme.
> 
> Our next book will actually be two books - Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell, combined with Ernest Hemingway's For Whom the Bell Tolls.  We have decided to give everyone extra time to read the books, so the next meeting is on the 2 December.
> 
> The bookgroup highlight of the year, the Christmas Bookgroup, will be more of a social occasion, and will take place at Ms T towers on *WEDNESDAY 15th DECEMBER*.


So there's a book group on 2 Dec, then a party on 15 Dec? I'm confused 

I've read For Whom the Bell Tolls, but quite a while ago now. Spanish Civil War theme eh?

I miss book group


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

This won't work if I only read one book will it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm not gonna read either and i'm still coming


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2010)

fair enough.

To which one though, there is two isn't there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2010)

either!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not gonna read either and i'm still coming


 
So what's your excuse now that you're unemployed and have all the time in the world?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2010)

i'm reading a couple of other books!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 14, 2010)

OK, as of today I'm officially one book down. 

The shorter one with bigger print, unfortunately.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 14, 2010)

Btw, I'd be happy to host the next one.


----------



## zora (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi my lovelies - just a heads up that I'm not going to be able to come to bookgroup on 2 Dec. I think that would be overextending myself somewhat - should have realised that 2 bookgroups in the month that's by far the busiest time at work with shifts starting at odd times were never going to happen for me.

I look forward muchly to seeing you all at our christmas party on the 15th.xx


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm hoping to read the 2 books and make the Xmas one


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 21, 2010)

How's everyone finding Hemingway? I have to say I'm struggling to get into it.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Nov 21, 2010)

My year end seems to be going a bit nuts - I shall try to check in with the U75 crowd next year - and bring seriously good cake perhaps to assuage any residual guilt...but also so that I can enjoy eating any unconsumed, no doubt...


----------



## Spark (Dec 1, 2010)

Are we still on for tomorrow? I must confess my reading has been a bit lax and I haven't even started the hemingway.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, at our place


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 1, 2010)

I should make it to this


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 1, 2010)

I've only read one of the books but will pop along.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 1, 2010)

Can I have the address please.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 2, 2010)

Address sent Ms T.  Does anyone else need it? (might be best to pester Crispy rather than me). 

Afraid I might not be at my most lively tonight as I'm feeling pretty under the weather, but I have almost read both books (and might even complete them depending on how long I'm on the snow bus today!) so looking forward to actually being able to get involved in discussions, unlike last meet!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 2, 2010)

Just got the address -- twice.  Am picturing Sparrow and Crispy typing away on their respective i-phones/laptops over the breakfast table...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was in bed, actually 

I am going to put Spanish civil war into google and try and appear all knowledgable this evening...


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you at home Crispy? Can you tell me what the roads are like road your way?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Are you at home Crispy? Can you tell me what the roads are like road your way?



Nah, I'm at work now
The main roads were fine when I left the house, gritted and everything. Shouldn't think hyou'd have too much trouble on your bike - unless it snows again.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, and for those who may have forgotten, the doorbell doesn't work. So either use the knocker, bang on the window to the left, or give Crispy or I a call when you get here


----------



## zora (Dec 4, 2010)

Hope you had fun all. 

Now with bookgroup christmas party coming up on 15 Dec it's time for the all-important reminder not to forget to bring your *Secret Santa books.*

 Excited!

Are we doing bring-a-dish like last year? Did you discuss who's bringing what at all? I need to have a think what I can contribute.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh, and the next book is

The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck
To be read by mid-january ish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2010)

I might actually give this a go, I've not read it before, and got a couple of days off over xmas


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2010)

600 pages?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2010)

zora said:


> Hope you had fun all.
> 
> Now with bookgroup christmas party coming up on 15 Dec it's time for the all-important reminder not to forget to bring your *Secret Santa books.*
> 
> ...


 
looking forward to this - will probably be my last ever brixton book group.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2010)

It would be great to get an idea of who's coming so I know how many to cater for for the main dish.  It will be "bring a dish" like last time and I will be announcing a vague theme soon (once I've decided what to make!) so that people don't bring random stuff.  So far we have confirmed:

Ms T - main 
Crispy - dessert
Agent Sparrow - dessert
sleaterkinney - cheese
spark - side dish
Brainaddict - ?
zora - ?
Biddly - ?
han - ?
Orang Utan - ? 

Anyone else?  Eme?

We probably need more sides, a salad, nibbles, cheese biscuits, bread and the all important XMAS CRACKERS! Maybe some after dinner chocs.  So far we have no vegetarians, but if eme comes maybe she can do a veggie main dish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2010)

i can make a cake or something?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i can make a cake or something?


 
That would be good, but crispy and sparrow have offered to do dessert. Maybe you could do a swap?

Why is it your last Brixton book group ever - are you not coming back?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2010)

i can make something else too, lemme think.
i'm leaving the country in january, indefinitely. if/when i come back, it might not be to brixton.


----------



## zora (Dec 5, 2010)

Ms T - main
Crispy - dessert
Agent Sparrow - dessert
sleaterkinney - cheese
spark - side dish
Brainaddict - ?
zora - *christmas crackers*
Biddly - ?
han - ?
Orang Utan - ?

Anyone else? Eme?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't quote that ^ but I'll bring some nice breads


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2010)

So I bought a humungous piece of beef (2kg) from the farmer's market yesterday which has a best before date of 23 December.  So it will be that, pot-roasted or braised, probably in wine and herbs or some such malarkey.  I am toying with the idea of sauerbrauten, which is German and suitably Christmassy, as the sauce is thickened with ginger snaps, but I've never had it before so it could be a disaster.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

I can quote now, so have added what I'll do. Unless something like potatoes would be better with the beef Ms T - new pots in herby oil?

Ms T - main
Crispy - dessert
Agent Sparrow - dessert
sleaterkinney - cheese
spark - side dish
Brainaddict - ?
zora - *christmas crackers*
Biddly - bread
han - ?
Orang Utan - ?

Anyone else? Eme?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds good, Biddly.  Maybe wait to see what other people are bringing?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Which sounds good - bread or pots?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2010)

Biddly said:


> Which sounds good - bread or pots?


 
Both really!  But I was talking about the pots.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2010)

zora - what can you tell me about sauerbraten?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe someone else fancies doing one of them then, seeing as there are about 10 of us (I probably couldn't carry enough bread and potatoes for 10! ).


----------



## Spark (Dec 6, 2010)

I could do a root veg mash as a side dish - a mix of whatever veg look good at the farmers market next week.  Would that go with what you're planning Ms T?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2010)

Spark said:


> I could do a root veg mash as a side dish - a mix of whatever veg look good at the farmers market next week.  Would that go with what you're planning Ms T?


 
Sounds great, and I have a microwave now so it will be easy to heat up.


----------



## eme (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll be there 



Biddly said:


> Ms T - main
> Crispy - dessert
> Agent Sparrow - dessert
> sleaterkinney - cheese
> ...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2010)

eme said:


> I'll be there


 
Crack popcorn sounds great.  What about a veggie main though?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2010)

Crack popcorn


----------



## eme (Dec 7, 2010)

Ms T said:


> What about a veggie main though?


Will have a think...


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2010)

Um, thanks for inviting me Ms T, but I feel a bit  about coming considering I haven't been to bookgroup for a whole year!

I've just read about 1/4 of For Whom The Bell Tolls but you've discussed that already, haven't you, 

If it's Wednesday/THursday next year too I won't be able to make it next year either! But if you don't mind me coming along for the Xmas do I'm deffo up for it, if only to provide cheese/wine!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2010)

You should definitely come, han.  Can you bring a salad?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 8, 2010)

han said:


> Um, thanks for inviting me Ms T, but I feel a bit  about coming *considering I haven't been to bookgroup for a whole year!*


I still reckon you've read more of the books than me 

I checked the list of books we've done in 2010, and I read 1!  I am not proud


----------



## han (Dec 9, 2010)

Ahh, you are both sweet. I would love to come, and will bring a salad. I'll see if Jan might be up for it too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2010)

is there anything i can bring now? cheese? wine?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> is there anything i can bring now? cheese? wine?


 
Wine's a given.  

Nibbles of some description?  Should we have a starter?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2010)

i've got plenty of time to make something, but i'm lacking in inspiration/direction  (and my baking's been disastrous recently)


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've got plenty of time to make something, but i'm lacking in inspiration/direction  (and my baking's been disastrous recently)


 
Actually more cheese probably wouldn't go amiss, as their are quite a few of us, and we are famously fond of cheese.  And maybe some crackers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2010)

hehe, happy to bring some nice cheese


----------



## Spark (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a dish made and ready to bring - my concern is mr spark has just returned home from his work christmas party and I'm having difficulty stopping him from raiding the fridge.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2010)

How is Mr Spark this morning?


----------



## Spark (Dec 15, 2010)

Forgot to set his alarm, overslept and couldn't find his keys. Food is fortunately safe though.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2010)

(((Mr Spark)))

I have just put the humoungus piece of beef in the slow cooker after marinating it for two days.  It looks good.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2010)

When do you want us?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2010)

7.30ish.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2010)

See you then 
Have made very boozy trifle.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 15, 2010)

Crispy said:


> See you then
> Have made very boozy trifle.



Booze, us?


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 15, 2010)

A very fine meal, topped off with some fine cheeses and the king of trifles - thanks to everyone


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn fine eating, and came home with more books than we brought. Nice  thank you all!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks to ms t for hosting and for the delicious beef, thanks to everyone else for cheese and all the other trimmings. i have to lie down now.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't believe we fitted ten people round our dining table!  Here's the evidence:


----------



## PETER.PHIL (Dec 31, 2010)

The name that I have loved the longest of all time is Shannon. Shannon Willow or Shannon Isabella are my fav combos  I still love that name to this day

The girl name that is my all time fav that I have loved for around 3 years or so.Maybe 4, is Eden

Eden Alyssa & Eden Skye are my fav Eden combos.Lately I have been giving thought to Eden Isabella, though.


----------



## Sara29 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello
Are you running the S. London bookgroup in 2011?
Thanks sara


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2011)

Sara29 said:


> Hello
> Are you running the S. London bookgroup in 2011?
> Thanks sara


 

We sure are, there is a 2011 thread at the top of this forum, here


----------

